# "No-Vaccine" Friendly Pediatrician in Corpus Christi, Texas



## Daniela276 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,

Does anyone have a list of pediatricians in CC, Texas that take both vaccinated and unvaccinated children?


----------

